# Leisure Battery Locker Hymer B614



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I was wondering whether anyone had fitted one large leisure battery in this locker when upgrading from a single smaller battery?
I presently have an 80Ah gel battery and was thinking of upgrading to a 220Ah gel battery or similar. As far as can ascertain, there is plenty of room (220Ah battery is approx 500mm long). It would appear less hassle to buy one large battery instead of a bank of two, as the wiring would be simpler. Would I need to upgrade anything else re: wiring/fuses or would the original hymer install be ok?
I am also looking at putting an inverter in this locker and would appreciate any feedback/comments?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm assuming that your battery locker is in the same place as mine. Just astern of the nearside door. If so yes. I specced an additional 80 Ah/hr Exide when I bought the van. After one of these went pear shaped I fitted a 270 Elecsol. More or to the less a straight swap after making up some alu angle brackets & nylon straps to hold it in place. Quite a heavy battery to man-handle into the space but a straightforward job. Don't forget to change the switch on the EBL to suit the new battery.

I did a post on doing this job Here

My new battery lasted 2 years then failed. Elecsol have replaced it under warranty Read about that here.

New battery supplied under warranty is for sale Shameless plug for my battery.

D.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Dave, Thanks for the info- looks like a single is in order- battery locker looks identical. What size fuse do you have?
Shame about your location as I might have been tempted with the battery- although I'm not sure if I should go down the Elecsol route.
Incidentally, how long does your 270Ah last without hook-up? 
Steve


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Good morning Steve.

OK, the fuse. No idea if I'm honest. I've looked at it before & I have a spare. I'm fairly sure it's either a 50 or a 100 A I'll check later if I can see into the space.

The "how long does it last" questions more complicated. If you look here you'll find the thread I did on installing solar panels. This makes it difficult to effectively calculate how quickly the battery is discharging. I reckon without any form of charging I'd get three nights use at our normal rate of use quite easily. If we knew that we were going to be living solely off the battery I could make this last a lot longer. IE all our lights are LED's & I coulds live without the telly which draws 4 amps.

If you opt for something IRO 250 - 300 Ah/hr, battery capacity will probably never be an issue for you unless you're a heavy user of power. Schaudt do an additional charging module the LAS 1218 which ups the charging output of the EBL from 18 A to 36 A. If you're having a big-ish battery, one of these would ensure it's fully charged after a night on hook-up.

Lots of options & even more variables 

D.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

While since I had an Hymer, I did just the same I used a 230ah battery, what I also had to do was change the battery details on the Programming on the charging control unit.


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Davesport,

Thanks for all the info. Judging by the size of your Elecsol battery it would seem that you opted for the 5 year warrenty type. In your research did you consider the more expensive 7 year warranty range?
Is there any advantage or disadvantage, apart from the price of course?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Whiskeymac.

I did give the AGM battery consideration. However, the wet battery was well up to the job & I didn't see the point of paying the premium for something I did'nt need. IE I was never going to turn the battery on its side so there was no chance of the acid escaping.

I'm happy with the Elecsol wet battery. I had reason to make a warranty claim after two years. I had all the correct bits of paper & the warranty claim was seamless. No experience of the AGM battery's tho.

D.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Whiskeymac.

I did give the AGM battery consideration. However, the wet battery was well up to the job & I didn't see the point of paying the premium for something I did'nt need. IE I was never going to turn the battery on its side so there was no chance of the acid escaping.

I'm happy with the Elecsol wet battery. I had reason to make a warranty claim after two years. I had all the correct bits of paper & the warranty claim was seamless. No experience of the AGM battery's tho.

D.


----------



## hashed (Jan 22, 2009)

*Hymer 614 payload*

Can anyone tell me what the payload is for a Hymer 614? I thought it was 800kg but not sure. Also the insurance says it is only valid for fully loaded up to 3,500kg?


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Hymer 614 payload*



hashed said:


> Can anyone tell me what the payload is for a Hymer 614? I thought it was 800kg but not sure. Also the insurance says it is only valid for fully loaded up to 3,500kg?


Piece of string.

It depends on what extras you have fitted.

For the basic figures there should be a plate on the side of your van which gives you all the figures.

The only safe way is to use a weigh bridge - usually very cheap.

HTH

LGC


----------

